# 200sx production numbers?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I got to thinking of how short a production period the 200sx had. Only 95-98. And I have only seen like 4 or 5 other ones in the 4 years ive owned mine. I was just wondering if anyone knows the production numbers on it? and how it compares to other cars like the sentras or civics. Im starting to think its a rare car.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

if i recall, they made them in the 80's too, ill see if i can find a pic.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...anced=n&start_year=1984&=&color=&cardist=1188

HAH, and the chassis code is labled as S12


this one is a v6 o.0

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...anced=n&start_year=1984&=&color=&cardist=2558


and finally, the list of 1988 200sx's on cardomain.com

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...odel=200SX&country=&state=&sort_by=&year=1988


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, im very familiar with the S12, i wasnt counting it though as it was one of S series nissans. where as the 95-98 is the B series


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

And in 1985-86 the actually made the S12 chassis a V6 Turbo model as well.


----------

